
The rise of the unprofitable company - lunchbreak
https://nytimes.com/2018/05/16/technology/moviepass-economy-startups.html
======
M_Bakhtiari
This is not the rise of the unprofitable company. The invention of compound
interest was. Banks that engage in that business are not really profitable
because they do not generate real value. What separates these silicon valley
startups is that the state is not (yet) complicit in manipulating the numbers
to make them look profitable.

